# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث: اسمعوا وأطيعوا وإن استعمل عليكم عبد حبشي كأن رأسه زبيبة

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


شرح حديث: اسمعوا وأطيعوا وإن استعمل عليكم عبد حبشي كأن رأسه زبيبة
 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَإِنْ اسْتُعْمِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَبْدٌ حَبَشِيٌّ كَأَنَّ رَأْسَهُ زَبِيبَةٌ. رواه البخاري (7142)


*قَوْلُهُ ( اسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَإِنِ  اسْتُعْمِلَ )*  *بِضَمِّ    الْمُثَنَّاةِ عَلَى الْبِنَاءِ لِلْمَجْهُولِ أَيْ جُعِلَ عَامِلًا   بِأَنْ أُمِّرَ  إِمَارَةً عَامَّةً عَلَى الْبَلَدِ مَثَلًا أَوْ وَلِيَ   فِيهَا  وِلَايَة**ً خَاصَّةً كَالْإِمَامَةِ  فِي الصَّلَاةِ أَوْ   جِبَايَةِ الْخَرَاجِ أَوْ مُبَاشَرَةِ الْحَرْبِ ، فَقَدْ  كَانَ فِي   زَمَنِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ مَنْ يَجْتَمِ**عُ لَهُ الْأُمُورُ الثَّلَاثَةُ وَمَنْ يَخْتَصُّ  بِبَعْضِهَا .* 

*قَوْلُهُ (  حَبَشِيٌّ )*  *بِفَتْحِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ  وَالْمُوَحَّدَة  ِ بَعْدَهَا مُعْجَمَةٌ مَنْسُوبٌ إِلَى الْحَبَشَةِ ، وَمَضَى فِي  الصَّلَاةِ فِي " بَابِ إِمَامَةِ الْعَبْدِ " عَنْ* *مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ  بَشَّارٍ* *عَنْ * *يَحْيَى الْقَطَّانِ* *بِلَفْظِ "* *اسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَإِنِ اسْتُعْمِلَ حَبَشِيٌّ* *"* *وَفِيهِ بَعْدَ بَابٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ* *غُنْدَرٍ* *عَنْ* *شُعْبَةَ * *بِلَفْظِ :**قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ* *لِأَبِي ذَرٍّ* *اسْمَعْ وَأَطِعْ وَلَوْ  لِحَبَشِيٍّ* *وَقَدْ  أَخْرَجَ* *مُسْلِمٌ* *مِنْ طَرِيقِ* *غُنْدَرٍ * *عَنْ* *شُعْبَةَ* *بِإِسْنَادٍ آخَرَ إِلَى* *أَبِي ذَرٍّ * *أَنَّهُ انْتَهَى إِلَى  الرَّبَذَةِ فَإِذَا عَبْدٌ يَؤُمُّهُمْ فَذَهَبَ يَتَأَخَّرُ لِأَجْلِ * *أَبِي ذَرٍّ* *فَقَالَ* *أَبُو ذَرٍّ * *"* *أَوْصَانِي خَلِيلِي* *"* *فَذَكَرَ نَحْوَهُ . وَظَهَرَتْ بِهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةِ  الْحِكْمَةُ فِي تَخْصِيصِ* *أَبِي ذَرٍّ * *بِالْأَمْرِ فِي هَذِهِ  الرِّوَايَةِ ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ فِي حَدِيثٍ آخَرَ الْأَمْرُ بِذَلِكَ عُمُومًا ؛ * *وَلِمُسْلِمٍ* *أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ* *أُمِّ الْحُصَيْنِ * *اسْمَعُوا  وَأَطِيعُوا وَلَوِ اسْتُعْمِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَبْدٌ يَقُودُكُمْ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ* *. * 

*قَوْلُهُ : ( كَأَنَّ  رَأْسَهُ زَبِيبَةٌ )*  *وَاحِدَةُ    الزَّبِيبِ الْمَأْكُولِ الْمَعْرُوفِ الْكَائِنِ مِنَ الْعِنَبِ إِذَا   جَفَّ ،  وَإِنَّمَا شَبَّهَ رَأْسَ الْحَبَشِيِّ بِالزَّبِيبَةِ   لِتَجَمُّعِهَا  وَ**لِكَوْنِ شَعْرِهِ أَسْوَدَ ،  وَهُوَ تَمْثِيلٌ   فِي الْحَقَارَةِ وَبَشَاعَةِ الصُّورَةِ وَعَدَمِ الِاعْتِدَادِ  بِهَا ،   وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ شَرْحُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مُ**سْتَوْفًى فِي " كِتَابِ الصَّلَاةِ "* وَنَقَلَ * *ابْنُ بَطَّالٍ* *عَنِ* *الْمُهَلَّبِ * *قَالَ : قَوْلُهُ "* *اسْمَعُوا  وَأَطِيعُوا* *" * *لَا يُوجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ  الْمُسْتَعْمَلُ لِلْعَبْدِ إِلَّا إِمَامٌ قُرَشِيٌّ ، لِمَا تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّ * *الْإِمَامَةَ لَا تَكُونُ إِلَّا فِي* *قُرَيْشٍ* *، وَأَجْمَعَتِ الْأُمَّةُ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تَكُونُ  فِي الْعَبِيدِ .

قُلْتُ [ابن حجر] : وَيَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يُسَمَّى عَبْدًا بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا  كَانَ قَبْلَ الْعِتْقِ ، وَهَذَ**ا  كُلُّهُ إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا يَكُونُ بِطَرِيقِ الِاخْتِيَارِ ، وَأَمَّا * *لَوْ تَغَلَّبَ عَبْدٌ حَقِيقَةً بِطَرِيقِ الشَّوْكَةِ * *فَإِنَّ   طَاعَتَهُ تَجِبُ  إِخْمَادًا لِلْفِتْنَةِ مَا لَمْ يَأْمُرْ   بِمَعْصِيَةٍ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ  تَقْرِيرُهُ ، وَقِيلَ الْمُرَادُ أَنَّ* *الْإِمَامَ  الْأَعْظَمَ إِذَا اسْتَعْمَلَ الْعَبْدَ الْحَبَشِيَّ عَلَى إِمَارَةِ بَلَدٍ  مَثَلًا وَجَبَتْ طَاعَتُهُ* *، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ الْحَبَشِيَّ يَكُونُ  هُوَ الْإِمَامُ الْأَعْظَمُ . وَقَالَ* *الْخَطَّابِيُّ * *:* *قَدْ يُضْرَبُ الْمَثَلُ بِمَا لَا يَقَعُ فِي  الْوُجُودِ ، يَعْنِي وَهَذَا مِنْ ذَاكَ أَطْلَقَ الْعَبْدَ الْحَبَشِيَّ  مُبَالَغَةً فِي الْأَمْرٍ بِالطَّاعَةِ وَإِ**نْ كَانَ لَا يُتَصَوَّرُ شَرْعًا أَنْ يَلِيَ ذَلِكَ* .



والله أعلم


الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله
فتح الباري - كتاب الأحكام - باب السمع والطاعة للإمام ما لم تكن معصية - 7142

**كتاب الصلاة -* بَاب إمَامَةِ العَبْدِ والمَوْلَى - 693

----------

